# Tribe Granola



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

seems interesting. but still, spam!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

*Not Spam*

With all due respect, this is not spam. I am an avid snowboarder. Being part of a community normally implies participation in many different ways. This is one of them. I am not selling anything. I am merely asking the community if there is anyone out there who would be interested in helping me with my project. If so, great! If not, that's fine also. No one is obligated to do anything.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

then i retract my label. lol good luck though, it really is an interesting idea.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks! I apporeciate it!


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

id say spam if your only 3 posts are in one thread

and we dont know you because you didnt post in the new member section 

STRANGER! STRANGER!

but best of luck


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow! I am starting to feel a little unwelcome.....
I only signed up about an hour ago. How much posting am I supposed to do in that short amount of time? Seems a little ridiculous to be so hostile to people. Is this a snowboarding community or is it a club that only welcomes certain people?


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

hey man, we just hate spamma's! but the more ya post, the more you chip away at our callous hides that have been built up by retarded gapers and spammers. its all good bro. just check out some other threads and take an interest.


----------

